# Picture Frame Sled



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm still making and re-making jigs, sleds, and other accessories to ad to my arsenal of table saw extras. I have about 11 bux in this plus some scraps that was laying around, and a little time. I made this sled on the lines of The Drunken Woodworker, David Peshutos video. Thnx David.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLhqK_8dnaIW3NBz0GHDbrxlkrLPJz8-0h&v=r6fUXRMJ0DI

I saved some $$ by using phenolic cutting board material for my miter slots. Very pocket book friendly, and you can build a hand full of sled runners out of one board. I will say, this is a dead-on miter cutting sled right here. I did look at an enormous amount of videos on this type of miter sled. Thnx to all who share their intelligence. Thnx for lookin in. Good/bad/ugly thoughts appreciated.

The finished sled: (just wiped down w/shellac









epoxied 1/4" material to the 8 dollar 2"x48" aluminum measure that I purchased from Home Depot.









Some scrap material for test cuts..the only thing I was concerned about was the inside measurement:









Here is the scrap test…...........right on miters:









Having the aluminum ruler makes measuring a no-brainer:









A sneak peak at what I'm working on:


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Roger that looks awesome! what did you use to cut the ruler with?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great Roger. The ruler is a nice addition.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks great Roger! When we create ways to work faster and better, it's a win, win!

Well done!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks useful, some day I have to make a whole pile of picture frames….................will look back here…..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx guys.

Tooch: I cut the aluminum with an older blade on my miter saw


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a tight miter!

Did you have any problems with the cutting board material swelling around the screws used to hold it in place?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Your pretty clever.

Good thoughts sir.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Great job. A perfect sled for me to build.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Great job! That aluminum ruler is a nice touch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks , Roger. that is a pretty smart jig!. I like the idea that is gauges to the rabbet cut which is the important size for the frame!!
Cheers, Jim


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweet! Or, Gr8, as a better man likes to say. I might have to try this one.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx all.

Lew: After ripping them to fit perfectly in the miter slots and countersinking the screws for attaching to the underside, I did not glue them because they might have swelled a scosh, so I took them back off and hit them very quickly on my 8" HF belt sander, until I got the perfect fit….there is absolutely no play in them. I always give a rub of parafin wax every now n then, but, is slides very easily and it's true and straight


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great. Well thought out, and I like the blade guard/handle.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Great job Roger! I might just copy you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very GOOD, Roger!

A Simple & Direct way to make it… COOL!

Looking forward to seeing your projects where you use it…

Thank you.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing like a new jig Roger. Great idea with the ruler.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Good job Roger. Thats whats called using the old noggin. This will probably be the most copied jig for a long while. Thanks


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dead on Roger!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

That's a great jig!!!


----------



## TommyMick (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome, I am going to have to make one of these now!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice to see this come up. I missed it the first time. Great Sled.


----------



## 2Dusty2 (Oct 3, 2014)

Roger Great jig I am definitelyThanks for posting building one like it and for the same reason. An artist friend wanting frames. I


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Look really good.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you want miters that are always tight, and sized as you hoped them to be, that is the sled to make. But like any sled, your final results will be as good, as the effort you put into it to make it dead azz 45 degrees. The short side is easy, that long side where you actually measure out, and set your stop block is the one you need to make right.

Looks real good Roger.

I also agree the drunk woodworker has a very good video, and it comes in 2 views. The one already posted is the first one he did. The one below is his second one, where after using the jig/sled he made changes, and added more thoughts and tips. Both are good to watch, as well as the picture framers video below that. I've found a little bit of difference between them, but the tips for the build, and use are what I'd suggest looking at a few of them. The design itself is awkward in that to get to the blade, you have a lot of length still off the saws table. Anything you can do to help that tippiness works in your advantage.

DWW2






Picture frame maker






Another good one


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for all the looks and comments, and also any additions or options for this type of sled/jig. All is appreciated


----------

